# A strange, new kind of fish scaler



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

While visiting in Northern Ohio recently I saw an efficient, but strange, fish scaler. It was a drum taken from an old dryer. The one-piece kind. Not the type that disassembles in 2 or 3 parts. 
The whole insides of the dryer were mounted on a wooden table. Motor, drum and belts. 
The drum was punchured from the outside inward with a nail so the metal from the hole is protruding into the drum. That is what scales the fish. Put about 30 croaker-sized fish in, spray down the fish and turn on the machine. 
After about 20 minutes they are finished. The gills and heads are mangled, but the body is untouched. During the scaling process the fish are periodically sprayed down to wash away the scales.
The scaler is used in Ohio for yellow perch.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, you have really done it now!

This was such a good idea that I punched holes in our dryer last night and threw in about a dozen spot to scale.

Worked great and they came out nicely cooked. Forgot to gut em though!

My wife says I have to move out now!

Anyone have a spare bed?  

Bob


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

LOL !


Man when I was single,I used to use my iron to make grilled cheese sandwiches.

If my old lady knew where that iron's been...........


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

LOL Nserch!!!

my wife tells me that's how she used to make grilled cheese sandwiches when she was in the girlscouts!

as far as fish scaling goes: i just use my filet knife, but have heard that spoons work very well--dunno, just one more utensil to carry out in the field? i like to travel as light as possible

actually prefer to just skin the slimy [email protected] cuz it's so quick, but like cleaning spanish the best cuz they got no scales


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

When I was in New Jersey at an asian grocery store I saw them scaling fish with a device that looked like a magnifying glass with the handle and frame but not the glass. Never seen one in the stores.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Fish-n-phil*

I know what you are talkin about,my parents have 1.

About as big as a paddle,there is a serraded ring,that scales the fish.


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a steel curry comb.

I'm with Sting - skin 'em all, unless they're headed for the grill. Then break out the salad spoon.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just a few of the variations of heavy duty fish scalers...*

Simple and basic:
http://www.fishscaler.com/

For the woodworkers out there:
http://www.kens-fishfarm.com/fish_scaler.asp

In case we have any rocket scientiest on board.ya might like this: 
http://www.hsionline.com/products/ecbuilder2/item8523.htm

And last but not least here's one sandflea might get a kick out of: 
http://www.baldeaglescaler.com/


Might make a great stocking stuffer this Xmas.


Well, maybe forget about the 3rd one........the last thing we need around these waters and piers is to have someone cruising by with one of these things trailing *100 to 200 yards* behind them. Might get mistaken for a shark or something.


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't forget the Bass-O-Matic.


----------

